# White Racist Democrats Run a Conservative Black Woman out of Philly Restaurant...!



## nononono (Aug 6, 2018)

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/08/breaking-unhinged-all-white-leftist-thugs-harass-verbally-assault-candace-owens-at-philly-restaurant-chant-fck-white-supremacy-video/


https://twitter.com/RealCandaceO/status/1026458985967153153/video/1


----------

